# Qualità e capacità implementativa del codice sorgente

## AlterX

EDIT by randomaze: Questo thread é stato splittato da questo.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   Con le tue conoscenze potresti collaborare al progetto per migliorarlo  Certo che sei bastardo dentro tu he ???   
> 
> Magari visto da fuori può sembrare ma, per quanto in altri 3d abbia appoggiato (almeno parzialmente) la posizione di AlterX, qui mi faceva sorridere il fatto che "denigrasse" (passatemi il termine, non voglio dar vita a nessun flame) le prestazioni di questo sw.
> 
> Effettivamente il suo progetto è decisamente più veloce e quindi gli ho proposto di collaborare (anche se non ho mai detto di proporsi gratuitamente  )

 

eheheh...non voglio denigrare nulla per carità!

E' solo che il mio è completamente diverso per quanto riguarda il funzionamento e implementazione.

Ad esempio, oltre al fatto che è interamente in C (ho implementato un piccolo motore simile a quelli dei browser), sto creando un set di API che permettono di simulare tutte le funzioni che ho creato per gestire/inviare gli sms; ovviamente permette di 

emulare perfettamente qualsiasi altro servizio, come quello tim o la posta di libero per esempio, ecc...

Inoltre è indipendente da qualsiasi altro linguaggio/ambiente: infatti è possibile usare la sola libreria e qualsiasi linguaggio per

creare un qualsiasi programma di invio sms; senza nessuna dipendenza.

[consigli]

Io non ho segnalato nessun errore di ricezione delle pagine, e ho inviato centinaia di messaggi

Il server vodafone funziona bene ed il mio software invia sempre nello stesso tempo (a volte ci mette addirittura qualche secondo in meno sia su win che linux)

[/consigli]

CiaooLast edited by AlterX on Tue Jul 05, 2005 10:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riquito

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre è indipendente da qualsiasi altro linguaggio/ambiente: infatti è possibile usare la sola libreria e qualsiasi linguaggio per
> 
> creare un qualsiasi programma di invio sms; senza nessuna dipendenza.
> ...

 

La tua dipendenza è o un compilatore C oppure un binario per ogni sistema operativo/architettura, no?

La nostra python.

se hai una gui anche tu necessiterai di un framework grafico sotto linux, giusto?

la nostra è gtk (e pygtk), e dalla beta2 sarà opzionale.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [consigli]
> 
> Io non ho segnalato nessun errore di ricezione delle pagine, e ho inviato centinaia di messaggi
> ...

 

tnx. immagino di aver fatto qualche errore nel parsing. controllerò nei prossimi giorni.

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## AlterX

 *riquito wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre è indipendente da qualsiasi altro linguaggio/ambiente: infatti è possibile usare la sola libreria e qualsiasi linguaggio per
> 
> creare un qualsiasi programma di invio sms; senza nessuna dipendenza.
> ...

 

No forse non mi sono spiegato: python è un linguaggio interpretato e pertanto richiede per forza

il framework di base (come java, .net ecc...).

Il linguaggio C crea binari indipendenti (cioè spostando la sola librerie, funziona sia su win che linux).

cosa che può essere provata con la mia lib.

E' chiara adesso la differenza?!?

----------

## Ic3M4n

esiste una versione di python anche per windows. non vedo dove sia il problema... e cmq non è una questione di portabilità. non credo che python sia nato per non essere utilizzato... probabilmente in questo periodo uno vuole rivolgere l'attenzione a linguaggi di programmazione alternativi e quindi ha deciso di sviluppare il suo software in tal linguaggio rispetto al più "complicato" c. il fatto che sia un linguaggio interpretato non significa niente e non vedo perchè sussista questo problema...

----------

## riquito

un programma in C va compilato su ogni sistema/architettura.

uno stesso programma .c va ricompilato e in windows e in linux per farlo girare su entrambi ( a meno di utilizzare

cross-compiling).

inoltre risente dell'architettura. un programma C compilato su architettura 32bit non può funzionare su architettura 64bit

se non sotto emulazione o particolari accorgimenti (tipo fissare una dimensione per gli interi), e va necessariamente

ricompilato per girare su architetture x86/powerPC/sparc eccetera.

faccio notare che e' possibile compilare un programma python, in modo da avere un eseguibile unico, ma per i motivi

di cui sopra viene ritenuta una cattiva scelta.

----------

## AlterX

 *riquito wrote:*   

> un programma in C va compilato su ogni sistema/architettura.
> 
> uno stesso programma .c va ricompilato e in windows e in linux per farlo girare su entrambi ( a meno di utilizzare
> 
> cross-compiling).
> ...

 

Io non sto giudicando la scelta di quale linguaggio è stato usato!

Certo che sia su linux che win deve essere compilato, ma poi lo usi ovunque

in modo INDIPENDENTE. 

La lib sul linux io l'ho fatta girare su un P3, P4, P4HT e Duron AMD...quindi fai te! senza nessuna dipendenza.

Su architetture a 64bit (non AMD perchè funzionano in legacy, quindi nessun problema a far girare un binario a 32bit), 

hai ragione si deve compilare, ma ahime, non penso che qualcuno abbia un itanium come computer desktop!!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh anche quella in python la puoi compilare no?

 *Quote:*   

> a lib sul linux io l'ho fatta girare su un P3, P4, P4HT e Duron AMD...quindi fai te! senza nessuna dipendenza. 

 

beh se compili per i386 puoi farla girare dove vuoi basta che l'architettura sia quella. in ogni caso siamo ot. credo che questo thread sia da dedicare ai feedback sul programma sviluppato da federico e riquito. per il tuo c'è il tuo... se si vuole discutere se si vuole utilizzare un linguaggio di programmazione rispetto ad un altro si può sempre aprire un nuovo thread. almeno il tutto rimane leggibile.

----------

## riquito

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non sto giudicando la scelta di quale linguaggio è stato usato!
> 
> 

 

Dato che all'utente non interessa quale linguaggio sia stato utilizzato, non ho compreso i tuoi riferimenti

all'uso del linguaggio C.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo che sia su linux che win deve essere compilato, ma poi lo usi ovunque
> 
> in modo INDIPENDENTE. 
> ...

 

mi secca fartelo notare, ma ho gia' scritto che anche python può essere compilato, e poi lo usi ovunque in modo 

INDIPENDENTE, su P3, P4, P4HT e Duron AMD (quante architetture x86 volevi citare?), e in legacy su 64bit.

powerpc te lo sei dimenticato.

siamo OT comunque.

----------

## AlterX

 *riquito wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> Io non sto giudicando la scelta di quale linguaggio è stato usato!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ok, cmq ormai il powerPC, sta muorendo...  :Laughing: 

----------

## otaku

allungo di un messaggio solo l'OT su python/C...

ma python essendo essenzialmente uno script... non è più portabile ancora di un programma compilato?

come uno script bash per intenderci

a rigor di logica se un utente windows con python e le pygtk non può eseguirlo con piccolissimi cambiamenti?

pygtk in verita mi ha sempre affascinato... può essere la volta buona che vi smont... ehm giocherello un po' con la vostra utility (posso chiamarla cosi?) per vedere un po' come lavora pygtk  :Wink: 

----------

## riquito

 *otaku wrote:*   

> allungo di un messaggio solo l'OT su python/C...
> 
> ma python essendo essenzialmente uno script... non è più portabile ancora di un programma compilato?
> 
> come uno script bash per intenderci
> ...

 

se si parla di codice scritto si, la portabilità di python e' molto più ampia essendo di più alto livello. Il codice scritto girerà su qualunque sistema se si è stati accorti (e infatti questo gira sotto windows senza modifica alcuna).

per pygtk... se vuoi dare un'occhiata al codice, ho cercato di commentarlo decentemente. comunque su

http://www.moeraki.com/

trovi tutorial e references ufficiali.

Ciao,

RIccardo

----------

## AlterX

 *otaku wrote:*   

> allungo di un messaggio solo l'OT su python/C...
> 
> ma python essendo essenzialmente uno script... non è più portabile ancora di un programma compilato?
> 
> come uno script bash per intenderci
> ...

 

Certo...ne paghi in lentezza e in MB da installare come supporto!

Ma visto che ci troviamo, sono curioso di sapere quanto ci mette invece una versione compilata! Me lo faresti il piacere?!?  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Certo...ne paghi in lentezza e in MB da installare come supporto!

 

Spesso i vantaggi di portabilita' si pagano in questo modo.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ma visto che ci troviamo, sono curioso di sapere quanto ci mette invece una versione compilata! Me lo faresti il piacere?!? 

 

Se avanza tempo dopo l'implementazione delle funzioni richieste, facciamo anche questo.

Va mantenuta una scaletta delle prorita', e ora come ora non ho bisogno di scoprire che python non e' altrettanto veloce come il C, visto che questo gia' lo so...

EDIT:

Al fine di non far diventare sterile questo topic come abbiamo gia' fatto con altri topic, preferirei che la discussione rimanesse incentrata sui problemi relativi al software e alle features che mancano.

Per discussioni a proposito dei linguaggi di programmazione, testing di velocita' tra questi, filosofia di sviluppo e compagnia bella possiamo aprire un secondo topic.

----------

## riquito

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *otaku wrote:*   allungo di un messaggio solo l'OT su python/C...
> 
> ma python essendo essenzialmente uno script... non è più portabile ancora di un programma compilato?
> 
> come uno script bash per intenderci
> ...

 

mb da installare... mmm.... dato che python e' preinstallato in quasi tutte le distro linux e in macOSX, il peso aggiunto e' zero. In windows invece e' la norma copiare librerie a ogni installazione.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma visto che ci troviamo, sono curioso di sapere quanto ci mette invece una versione compilata! Me lo faresti il piacere?!? 

 

quanto ci mette a fare cosa? Guarda che la differenza di velocita' con C se non vengono fatti complessi calcoli matematici e' irrilevante per l'utente.

(e un programma che occupa 10 volte meno in righe di codice e' più sicuro e affidabile).

----------

## AlterX

 *riquito wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*    *otaku wrote:*   allungo di un messaggio solo l'OT su python/C...
> 
> ma python essendo essenzialmente uno script... non è più portabile ancora di un programma compilato?
> 
> come uno script bash per intenderci
> ...

 

Ma forse non mi spiego bene!!!

Vorrei sapere, il python (il linugaggio C non centra nulla) che incremento di prestazioni ha tra la versione interpretata e quella compilata!!!

Ma poi che occupa meno!?!?

C'è un papiello di MB per farlo funzionare!!!

L'affidabilità e la sicurezza dipendono dalle abilità del programmatore. Se poi tu ti senti tale a unire semplicemente dei componenti già esistenti, beh contento tu allora.

----------

## riquito

Qui non posterò altro sull'argomento.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'affidabilità e la sicurezza dipendono dalle abilità del programmatore. Se poi tu ti senti tale a unire semplicemente dei componenti già esistenti, beh contento tu allora.

 

Secondo i principi di Ingegneria del Software, correttezza,affidablità e sicurezza possono essere migliorate "usando strumenti adeguati quali linguaggi ad alto livello" e "usando ben noti algoritmi standard" (Ingegneria del Software, fondamenti e principi. Ghezzi,Jazayeri,Mandrioli)

----------

## AlterX

 *riquito wrote:*   

> Qui non posterò altro sull'argomento.
> 
>  *AlterX wrote:*   
> 
> L'affidabilità e la sicurezza dipendono dalle abilità del programmatore. Se poi tu ti senti tale a unire semplicemente dei componenti già esistenti, beh contento tu allora. 
> ...

 

Bene...noto con piacere che confermi la tesi di cui sopra!

Personalmente mi sentirei un imbecille ad usare qualcosa che non ho creato io o che comunque non so come funziona....e qui non centra nulla l'ingegnerizzazione del software; per altro potevi anche risparmiarti la definizione (che io personalmente conosco bene) e l'autore del libro.

----------

## codadilupo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *riquito wrote:*   Secondo i principi di Ingegneria del Software, correttezza,affidablità e sicurezza possono essere migliorate "usando strumenti adeguati quali linguaggi ad alto livello" e "usando ben noti algoritmi standard" (Ingegneria del Software, fondamenti e principi. Ghezzi,Jazayeri,Mandrioli) 
> 
> Bene...noto con piacere che confermi la tesi di cui sopra!
> 
> Personalmente mi sentirei un imbecille ad usare qualcosa che non ho creato io o che comunque non so come funziona....e qui non centra nulla l'ingegnerizzazione del software; per altro potevi anche risparmiarti la definizione (che io personalmente conosco bene) e l'autore del libro.

 

Ora, io non sono un programmatore (per fortuna!), pero' in merito alla lingua italiano credo di poter dire qualcosina. E credo che "ben noti algoritmi standard" sia una definizione che copre, e di molto, quei "pezzi di software scritti da altri" che tanto denigri.

Io credo che la persona che ha preso i bicchieri da campeggio (quelli che richiudono su se' stessi, per intenderci) e li ha fatti diventare dei salvagoccia per ombrelli (ce n'e' in giro qualche esempio) sia di gran lunga piu' intelligente di chi reinventa la ruota tutte le volte. Anche, e a maggior ragione,  se e quando questi si crede piu' furbo.

Coda

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Personalmente mi sentirei un imbecille ad usare qualcosa che non ho creato io o che comunque non so come funziona
> 
> e qui non centra nulla l'ingegnerizzazione del software; per altro potevi anche risparmiarti la definizione (che io personalmente conosco bene) e l'autore del libro.

 

A parte che questo non e' un forum di discussione tra due persone, e quindi e' giusto riportare le fonti di quello che si dice, per conoscenza mia, tua, e di tutti quelli che ci stanno leggendo. In secondo luogo quando si parla di algoritmi noti si intende parti di codice che non hai inventato tu, ma che ha scritto qualcuno prima di te e meglio di te. Re-inventare la ruota e' una cosa che non serve a nulla.

Ho come l'impressione che tu legga solo quello che ti interessa, e che il fatto che questa discussione sia OT sotto questo topic non ti tanga minimamente.

Inoltre, se hai davvero letto il libro, sembra che tu non lo abbia capito.

EDIT: Sfido chiunque a trovare qualcuno che programma sotto linux che non ha mai letto codice di terzi per capire come si fanno alcune cose, e che non ha mai trovato algoritmi di terzi migliori dei propri.

----------

## AlterX

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Personalmente mi sentirei un imbecille ad usare qualcosa che non ho creato io o che comunque non so come funziona
> 
> e qui non centra nulla l'ingegnerizzazione del software; per altro potevi anche risparmiarti la definizione (che io personalmente conosco bene) e l'autore del libro. 
> 
> A parte che questo non e' un forum di discussione tra due persone, e quindi e' giusto riportare le fonti di quello che si dice, per conoscenza mia, tua, e di tutti quelli che ci stanno leggendo. In secondo luogo quando si parla di algoritmi noti si intende parti di codice che non hai inventato tu, ma che ha scritto qualcuno prima di te e meglio di te. Re-inventare la ruota e' una cosa che non serve a nulla.
> ...

 

L'ingegnerizzazione del software è un argomento generico, in quanto tale non è per niente giusto riportare fonti di un libro specifico. Non ho letto quel libro, ma mi baso su più testi perchè per me è importantissimo vedere i diversi punti di vista di uno stesso argomento. 

Sull'edit, mi presento, io non ho mai letto codice di altri e ho sempre creato tutto tenendo presente i principi di ingegnerizzazione, sicurezza, affidabilità velocità ecc...

Personalmente mi posso considerare uno di "quelli" che citi tu, e ne è la prova la mia libreria di SMS, solo per citarne una. Ma la lista è lunga...

possiamo metterci l'algoritmo del calcolo combinatorio generico, implementazioni di componenti grafici, ecc...

Saluti

----------

## codadilupo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> io non ho mai letto codice di altri

 

 *Quote:*   

> Personalmente mi posso considerare uno di "quelli" che citi tu

 

ah, quindi hai imparato a programmare per osmosi ?

AlterX, dai, per favore: scherzare va bene, ma qui nessuno sta usando emoticons... ( :Rolling Eyes: )

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Al fine di non far diventare sterile questo topic come abbiamo gia' fatto con altri topic, preferirei che la discussione rimanesse incentrata sui problemi relativi al software e alle features che mancano.
> ...

 

Vorrei che come suggerito da federico la discussione su quale sia il migliore linguaggio in *assoluto* si concluda qui. Il thread è nato per fornire supporto e/o feedback al software in questione e mi sembra che si stia evolvendo verso altro.

Spero che tutti comprendano che un OT dentro un OT non è cosa buona e giusta.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Bene...noto con piacere che confermi la tesi di cui sopra!
> 
> Personalmente mi sentirei un imbecille ad usare qualcosa che non ho creato io o che comunque non so come funziona....e qui non centra nulla l'ingegnerizzazione del software; per altro potevi anche risparmiarti la definizione (che io personalmente conosco bene) e l'autore del libro.

 

Personalmente io non conosco neanche una riga del codide di gimp o grep o di qualsiasi altro software che uso... Ma non sei mai stato tentato di installare  ed usare un software prima di leggere dalla prima all'ultima riga del suo codice sorgente? (Ovviamente è una battuta)

 *federico wrote:*   

> EDIT: Sfido chiunque a trovare qualcuno che programma sotto linux che non ha mai letto codice di terzi per capire come si fanno alcune cose, e che non ha mai trovato algoritmi di terzi migliori dei propri.

 

Io c'ho fatto due esami così  :Laughing: 

----------

## assente

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Purtroppo (anche se fortunatamente sono un programmatore) odio python (senza nessuna ragione logica) e quindi non ho intenzione di scoprirmi da solo dove stà il problema  (non potevate usare ruby ?  )

 

 :Very Happy: 

a caval donato non si guarda in bocca..

[OT] C'è la stessa libreria per Ruby?! per l'xml ce ne +, ma per invio di informazioni in POST non saprei[/OT]

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   EDIT: Sfido chiunque a trovare qualcuno che programma sotto linux che non ha mai letto codice di terzi per capire come si fanno alcune cose, e che non ha mai trovato algoritmi di terzi migliori dei propri. 
> 
> Io c'ho fatto due esami così 

 

Di sicuro non hai trovato algoritmi di terzi migliori dei tuoi se non hai mai letto codice scritto da terzi  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *assente wrote:*   

> [OT] C'è la stessa libreria per Ruby?! per l'xml ce ne +, ma per invio di informazioni in POST non saprei[/OT]

 

Penso di si, per ruby ci sono quintali di librerie e al massimo me la scrivevo io (è questo il bello di essere programmatori)  :Cool: 

----------

## AlterX

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   io non ho mai letto codice di altri 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Personalmente mi posso considerare uno di "quelli" che citi tu 
> 
> ah, quindi hai imparato a programmare per osmosi ?
> ...

 

Che tu ci creda o no, ho usato solo i libri, ma questo è normale penso!!

Libri sulla programmazione, sulle strutture dati, sulla crittografica, ma non 

ho mai avuto la necessità di leggere cose scritte da altri, perchè ho sempre

implementato queste da me...

----------

## AlterX

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   [OT] C'è la stessa libreria per Ruby?! per l'xml ce ne +, ma per invio di informazioni in POST non saprei[/OT] 
> 
> Penso di si, per ruby ci sono quintali di librerie e al massimo me la scrivevo io (è questo il bello di essere programmatori) 

 

Quoto con grande emozione!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

è già stato detto e ripetuto che tale argomento è OT. se il motivo per continuare questa discussione è un'altro... beh buon intenditor poche parole

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> è già stato detto e ripetuto che tale argomento è OT. se il motivo per continuare questa discussione è un'altro... beh buon intenditor poche parole

 

Tread Splittato per ovvi motivi.

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   è già stato detto e ripetuto che tale argomento è OT. se il motivo per continuare questa discussione è un'altro... beh buon intenditor poche parole 
> 
> Tread Splittato per ovvi motivi.

 

Non c'era bisogno: potevi anche cancellarlo questo split!

E il titolo non è linguaggio C vs Python o altro...

cercavo solo di far capire che la qualità non dipende da linguaggio che viene usato; sono

convinto che se implemento il mio algoritmo in VB6 o java o lo stesso python, questo risulti sempre più veloce dell'altro e

non per l'efficienza del C, qui non centra nulla...centra solo la qualità che il programmatore sa

dare al proprio codice.

P.S. per la cronaca, la mia lib è stata stabilizzata su 6-7 secs. (3 per autenticarsi e 3 per inviare l'sms)  :Cool: 

Ecco a cosa mi riferivo!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> è già stato detto e ripetuto che tale argomento è OT. se il motivo per continuare questa discussione è un'altro... beh buon intenditor poche parole

 

@AlterX: l'invidia è una brutta cosa...

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Non c'era bisogno: potevi anche cancellarlo questo split!

 

Non concordo, la discussione offre spunti interessanti anche se esulava completamente dal programma di Riquito e Federico.

 *Quote:*   

> E il titolo non è linguaggio C vs Python o altro...
> 
> cercavo solo di far capire che la qualità non dipende da linguaggio che viene usato...

 

Io la ho capita diversa... comuqnue visto che il primo post di questo thread é tuo puoi cambiarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

Anche io non so spiegarmi perche, ma soprattutto per applicazioni importanti preferisco usare un linguaggio a basso livello... Ma probabilmente è solo per paura, quella paura che si ha quando si usa una cosa che non si conosce fino in fondo... La soluzione sarebbe capire bene come funziona l'interprete, ergo leggerne i codice! Solo una cosa non capisco... AlterX ma perché trovi "Disonorevole" leggere codice altrui? A questo punto mi verrebbe da chiederti perché sostieni l'open source, dato che non ti serve a nulla poter leggere il codice!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> AlterX ma perché trovi "Disonorevole" leggere codice altrui? A questo punto mi verrebbe da chiederti perché sostieni l'open source, dato che non ti serve a nulla poter leggere il codice!

 

ma soprattutto:

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Personalmente mi sentirei un imbecille ad usare qualcosa che non ho creato io o che comunque non so come funziona....e qui non centra nulla l'ingegnerizzazione del software;

 

hai per caso ricreato anche le librerie standard del c?

----------

## AlterX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   è già stato detto e ripetuto che tale argomento è OT. se il motivo per continuare questa discussione è un'altro... beh buon intenditor poche parole 
> 
> @AlterX: l'invidia è una brutta cosa...

 

Ma scusa quale invidia?!?!  :Shocked: 

Ma secondo te io non ho preso in considerazione di usare componenti già fatti!?!?!

In questo caso, da solo, ci avrei messo mezza giornata!!!

Ma ho optato per qualcosa di più efficiente e qualitativamente superiore, quale il risultato che ho prodotto!

7 secs  verso 14 secs (per altro l'affidabilità del mio è del 95-99%)

e tu mi vieni a dire che sono invidioso!?! di quanto sono bravo???

Quello che provo io non è invidia, ma delusione nel vedere gente che si spaccia per veri programmatori, quanto in realtà non sono altro che assemblatori di codice altrui  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AlterX

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma soprattutto:
> 
>  *AlterX wrote:*   Personalmente mi sentirei un imbecille ad usare qualcosa che non ho creato io o che comunque non so come funziona....e qui non centra nulla l'ingegnerizzazione del software; 
> ...

 

Io non ho detto che è "disonore" leggere il codice di altri; dico semplicemente che preferisco ricreare (tradotto: capire e farcela con le proprie forze) ciò che gli altri hanno già creato: è questo che ti permette di capire fin dove sei capace di arrivare!!!

Non ci vedo nulla di difficile nel creare parti della libreria standard del C...l'ho fatto e al tempo del VB5, mi sono creato molte funzioni che erano presenti nel VB6, ma che per motivi di lavoro non potevo usare!

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Non c'era bisogno: potevi anche cancellarlo questo split! 
> 
> Non concordo, la discussione offre spunti interessanti anche se esulava completamente dal programma di Riquito e Federico.
> 
>  *Quote:*   E il titolo non è linguaggio C vs Python o altro...
> ...

 

Questo è il titolo giusto!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Quello che provo io non è invidia, ma delusione nel vedere gente che si spaccia per veri programmatori, quanto in realtà non sono altro che assemblatori di codice altrui 

 

 *Linee Guida wrote:*   

> Nessun attacco personale - Insulti, minacce o simili non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema.

 

Suggerirei di chiarire ASAP che non stai insultando nessuno solo perché ha scelto di seguire un idea diversa dalla tua.

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Quello che provo io non è invidia, ma delusione nel vedere gente che si spaccia per veri programmatori, quanto in realtà non sono altro che assemblatori di codice altrui  
> 
>  *Linee Guida wrote:*   Nessun attacco personale - Insulti, minacce o simili non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema. 
> 
> Suggerirei di chiarire ASAP che non stai insultando nessuno solo perché ha scelto di seguire un idea diversa dalla tua.

 

Non ho espresso un giudizio nei confronti di determinate persone, qui nel forum, o di scelte diverse dalla mia...

Come riportato anche da te, delusione nel vedere gente... non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare ed esprimo un sentimento di

delusione e non di insulto verso queste persone!!!

EDIT: essere assemblatori di codice altrui, a mio avviso, è una riduzione e non un insulto!!

E' un concetto che ho da una vita e si risveglia ogni volta che si presenta un'occasione come questa!

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Quello che provo io non è invidia, ma delusione nel vedere gente che si spaccia per veri programmatori, quanto in realtà non sono altro che assemblatori di codice altrui 

 

Non ho capito a quale codice altrui sfruttato da presunti programmatori ci stiamo riferendo in tutta la discussione, se e' stato detto non sono riuscito a trovarlo nel thread, qualcuno riesce a ricordarmi a cosa ci stiamo riferendo ? :/

----------

## AlterX

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Quello che provo io non è invidia, ma delusione nel vedere gente che si spaccia per veri programmatori, quanto in realtà non sono altro che assemblatori di codice altrui  
> 
> Non ho capito a quale codice altrui sfruttato da presunti programmatori ci stiamo riferendo in tutta la discussione, se e' stato detto non sono riuscito a trovarlo nel thread, qualcuno riesce a ricordarmi a cosa ci stiamo riferendo ? :/

 

Lascia perdere...

----------

## federico

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Lascia perdere...

 

Non intendo lasciar perdere, voglio capire a quali parti di codice ti stai riferendo in questa discussione, perche' qui ancora non ho letto di qualcuno che abbia scritto "ho preso il codice di gino, il codice di pino, li ho messi assieme e ci ho fatto un programma ginopino"

----------

## lavish

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> e tu mi vieni a dire che sono invidioso!?! di quanto sono bravo???

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Per favore evitiamo gli attacchi personali e spostiamo l'attenzione sull'argomento centrale del thread.

----------

## AlterX

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   e tu mi vieni a dire che sono invidioso!?! di quanto sono bravo??? 
> 
> 

 

ehehehhe..... :Laughing: 

Mi accusano di essere invidioso!!!

----------

## AlterX

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Lascia perdere... 
> 
> Non intendo lasciar perdere, voglio capire a quali parti di codice ti stai riferendo in questa discussione, perche' qui ancora non ho letto di qualcuno che abbia scritto "ho preso il codice di gino, il codice di pino, li ho messi assieme e ci ho fatto un programma ginopino"

 

Ma il codice di chi!?!?

Ma vedi che non hai capito il cuore della discussione!?!?

Lascia perdere...

----------

## federico

Veramente io ho capito il cuore della discussione, e mi pare che lo abbiano capito anche gli altri che vi stanno partecipando, quello che sta camminando nel buio penso di non essere io.

Se vuoi puoi rispondere alla domanda che ti ho posto sopra ne sarei felice, altrimenti lascia stare, pero' qui tu stai parlando di gente che definisci stupida in quanto si approfitta del codice di altri, e nessuno ha ancora capito per quale motivo uno che utilizza un algoritmo migliore del proprio e' uno stupido.

Ammettere e capire che esistono algoritmi ottimi, e che conviene utilizzare quelli piuttosto che uno scritto da se palesemente sotto livello e' solo indice di maturita'.

Ovvio che se tu non hai mai letto nulla di altri non puoi sapere se c'e' qualcosa meglio di quello che hai fatto tu, e questo significa avere il paraocchi.

E' sintomatico il fatto che tu non voglia rispondere alle domande...

----------

## grentis

Programmare non si impara sui libri...

----------

## AlterX

 *federico wrote:*   

> Veramente io ho capito il cuore della discussione, e mi pare che lo abbiano capito anche gli altri che vi stanno partecipando, quello che sta camminando nel buio penso di non essere io.
> 
> Se vuoi puoi rispondere alla domanda che ti ho posto sopra ne sarei felice, altrimenti lascia stare, pero' qui tu stai parlando di gente che definisci stupida in quanto si approfitta del codice di altri, e nessuno ha ancora capito per quale motivo uno che utilizza un algoritmo migliore del proprio e' uno stupido.
> 
> Ammettere e capire che esistono algoritmi ottimi, e che conviene utilizzare quelli piuttosto che uno scritto da se palesemente sotto livello e' solo indice di maturita'.
> ...

 

Io non ho definito nessuna persona con quel termine (stupida), forse te lo hai attribuito tu agli altri.

Algoritmi migliori?!? palesemente sotto livello?!!?

Ma per favore...

fatti un esame di coscienza e vedi perchè il tuo software (che fa uso di algoritmi "ottimi") è significativamente più lento del mio ("palesemente" sotto livello). Pensi che questi algoritmi "supremi" sono stati scritti da alieni?!?!

Gli algoritmi ottimi, migliori degli altri, esistono solo se quest ultimi sono scadenti!

P.S. E pensare che quando ho fatto il colloquio alla Marconi, mi hanno chiesto se fossi stato in grado di implementare il protocollo TCP/IP basandomi sulle specifiche...Peccato, perchè se avveniva dopo questa discussione, avrei detto: "Ma che mediocri, reinventate la ruota quando ci sono gli algoritmi supremi palesemente più veloci di quelli che volete implementare!!".

Saluti

----------

## AlterX

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Programmare non si impara sui libri...

 

Questa perla rappresenta il sunto di quanto sto dicendo!  :Laughing: 

----------

## grentis

Ma se continui a dire che tu hai studiato solo sui libri...

bho...ogni 3 post dici cose completamente diverse...

----------

## gutter

Mi sembra che si stia di nuovo perdendo di vista il "significato" del thread  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## AlterX

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Ma se continui a dire che tu hai studiato solo sui libri...
> 
> bho...ogni 3 post dici cose completamente diverse...

 

E allora?!?

Perchè tu come studi?!? 

Io non ho bisogno di guardare il codice degli altri per capire come si fa una cosa....

sinceramente mi sembra di aver a che fare con gente che non è in grado di camminare

con le proprie gambe!

Continuate ad usare java, .net, python e compagnia....!!

----------

## AlterX

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che si stia di nuovo perdendo di vista il "significato" del thread  .

 

Te lo avevo detto di eliminarlo!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## grentis

Sui libri puoi imparare la programmazione base...ma "Programmare" non lo trovi sui libri...ma nel codice di chi ne sa più di te...

E "programmare bene" non vuol dire "saper rifare del codice con le proprie forze"...significa saper "risolvere un problema con i mezzi messi a disposizione (se ci sono) nel modo più semplice e geniale possibile"...

----------

## AlterX

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Sui libri puoi imparare la programmazione base...ma "Programmare" non lo trovi sui libri...ma nel codice di chi ne sa più di te...
> 
> E "programmare bene" non vuol dire "saper rifare del codice con le proprie forze"...significa saper "risolvere un problema con i mezzi messi a disposizione (se ci sono) nel modo più semplice e geniale possibile"...

 

Ahhhh quindi per costruire una casa basta guardare come la fanno!!! 

Non c'è bisogno di studiare gli effetti della dilatazione dei componenti, o la rigidità della struttura, ecc...COMPLIMENTI

Chi ha scritto quel codice di cui parli, secondo te dove lo ha imparato!?!?

Risalendo la catena, c'è sempre qualcuno che lo ha scritto senza prendere spunto da nessuna parte...

Ecco perchè ovunque abbia lavorato, ho trovato solo incompetenti nel settore... :Crying or Very sad: 

Era meglio quando non esistevano questi tool di alto livello...almeno quei pochi che incontravi di sicuro avevano gli attributi!

----------

## shev

Lasciando perdere la discussione sul chi ce l'ha più lungo o sul chi è più bravo, che ritengo inutile e priva di contenuti validi (soprattutto leggendo perle come "il ppc è ormai morto" o sentendo gente che afferma di conoscere l'ingegneria del software per poi dimostrare di ignorare o disprezzare uno dei principi di base della stessa: il riutilizzo... ma stiamo con i piedi per terra, non è parlando o sparando proclami e benchmark che si dimostrano conoscenza e professionalità...), invito tutti, soprattutto mister ALterX a quotare come netiquette vuole: è inutile, stupido e controproducente quotare l'intero messaggio cui si risponde. O si riporta una frase o qualche parola cui ci si riferisce, o non si quota per nulla! Se si vuol far capire che si risponde a qualcuno si metta un "per Tizio", "in risposta a Caio" o simili... Cavoli, siamo all'abc dell'educazione di rete...

----------

## gutter

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Te lo avevo detto di eliminarlo!! 

 

Speravamo nella possibilità che la discussione si potesse evolvere in qualcosa di interessante ma invece ci siamo sbagliati. Proprio per questo motivo blocco il thread.

----------

